# Avery's newest Ella's Lead collar...oou la la!!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh yes, oh yes I did!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my!! That is Awesome!! Tres Oou La La!!
Is that a Paco?? I've been wanting one of those for Khan.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is an Ella's Lead collar!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> This is an Ella's Lead collar!


Oh, that's the actual name of them. Cool, I will have to check them out.
I've only been looking at the Paco ones; but dang they are $200+


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

That's the nice thing about Ella's Lead, you can get a collar like Avery's for A LOT less than $200. All of my dogs leather collars come from Ella's Lead, Rebecca & Ben are the best! The Paco collars are nice, but damn they are expensive!

Love this one though! I've been considering doing something in the white leather.. I'm just worried it'll get dirty and I'll have a heart attack LOL.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

One more reason to love DFC! I learn about all new places to shop!!! LOL!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

amazing! looks so majestic :thumb:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Love this one though! I've been considering doing something in the white leather.. I'm just worried it'll get dirty and I'll have a heart attack LOL.


I was a little nervous about the white, but its a much sturdier leather than the brown leather one below (I think its just a softer leather). I'm sure it will get dirty but it seems to wipe clean pretty easily. The buckle is leaving some residue but I don't see him growing too much so it will always be in the same spot.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I love Ellas Lead collars. The white looks really good :smile:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

He looks smashing in white! We love Ella's Lead over here too!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

The white is gorgeous on him! Nice choice! Every time I browse their website I get overwhelmed.......


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Avery looks SMASHING in the new collar!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The white collar is awesome!
Love the colors in all the bling!


----------

